# Golf Swing Improvement



## jeffyoung (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I found a book concerning golf swing improvement: The simple Golf Swing 

Is there somebody who knows it ?

I would like the opinion of some people before buy it.

There's a video un youtube :The Simple Golf Swing - The Best Golf Video to Improve your Golf Swing - YouTube

It says that's the best selling Golf book since 2003 ...?

But I don't really know it ....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Never heard of it. Unfortunately, to say they were the best selling golf book since 2003 only means they have to identify a loophole through which to crawl. In other words, if they were the best selling golf book at one particular country club pro shop since 2003 because the author was the pro there, they can say it without a lot of interference from authorities.

It would be like me being the first person to hit a tee shot as the course opens in the morning and declaring that, even if only momentarily, I'm the best golfer on this golf course. Come to think of it, that's not a bad idea. After the way I played yesterday, my ego could use a little massage.


----------

